
Is this economy too good to be true? - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/is-this-the-too-good-to-be-true-economy/2019/05/03/9f05aff0-6dbc-11e9-8f44-e8d8bb1df986_story.html
======
nabla9
This article is mostly just wondering aloud and not looking for explanations.

Explanation will of course be multicausal, but one reason for very low
unemployment is this:
[https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/LFWA64TTUSM647S](https://fred.stlouisfed.org/series/LFWA64TTUSM647S)

As the growth of working age population gradually stops, there will be almost
full employment because demand (old retired people and their benefits) will
grow relative to amount of workers.

